# Router Lift for amateurs



## Niki (20 Dec 2006)

Good day

Most of the router tables are actually a cabinet.

I would like to share with you an idea for router lift.

Because I don't use cabinet as router table, I made a mock-up so, a little bit of imagination please...

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20lift%20amateurs/RL001mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20lift%20amateurs/RL002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20lift%20amateurs/RL003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20lift%20amateurs/RL004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Router%20lift%20amateurs/RL005.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Shultzy (20 Dec 2006)

Great tip - there must be a book in all these tips. 

Maybe this warrants a new forum title "Niki's Tips" or "What to do when is too cold outside"


----------



## Steve Maskery (20 Dec 2006)

Another great idea Niki.

The only thing one has to be aware of with all these home-made lifter ideas is that the air intake is not blocked. Many routers need proper airflow around the motor for cooling, and it's easy to make the pressure pad so large that the airflow is impeded.

Yours looks nice and small in the photo, but I just thought I'd mention it in case anyone else makes it up.


----------



## Niki (20 Dec 2006)

Steve
Thank you for the remark, I forgot to mention it

I have the Hitachi M8

I removed the backplate and as you can see the center part over the motor/rotor is blocked. Same on the back cover.

I glued a metal plate of 20mm diameter, that will not effect the motor cooling.

But to be sure, please check your router

niki


----------



## seaco (20 Dec 2006)

You are my Guru....


----------

